# Space Marine Battle Company and other boxed sets



## Suncrusher (Aug 21, 2008)

I am thinking, just thinking, about getting either the Space Marine Battle Company, Armoured Strike Force, or Strike Force box sets. 

Has anyone here got them? Do each of the trooper boxes come with the wicked space marine sprue that includes the kneeling legs?


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

Kneeling legs eh? I don't think I've ever seen those that's not a conversion. Though it is relitivly simple to do.

Personally, unless you're a massive, massive apoc nut, I'd say not. The army, while big, pretty and lovely to look at, isn't exactly very variable. Personally I'd rather pick up bits and pieces of a variety of troops, as I hate fighting with just 'the core' of troops. That being said, it's not a BAD set, it's down to personal taste and what you want from it.

Heavily into painting, converting and apoc? Definatly.

Any other option? No.

Besides, if you do decide to buy huge pieces like this, get them from giftsforgeeks.com, at 25% discount.


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

The kneeling legs usually comes with the Command Squad and the Devastators. If the box set comes with these units I would assume it comes with some kneeling legs.


----------



## Suncrusher (Aug 21, 2008)

hmm, i thought that all future tactical, devastator, and command squad boxes were to come with the kneeling legs.

any cool accessories that might be incentives to buy these boxed sets?


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

The command and devastator boxes come with kneeling legs. nothing else I'm pretty sure ( I only have 4 And I've gotten 2 command squad boxes and 2 devastator boxes) The battle company is good but it's giving you a very basic army. The Strike force then has a more varied selection and can make up more varied lists. Unfortunately if I remember correctly they don't have many troops in them so probably get a battleforce with it. A very good way to start, How I did actually, Is the megaforce. Terminators, razorback, command squad, captain, 15 tactical marines is a very solid start to any marine army.... There's also a different one that has scouts, a dread and a pred in it.....


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

EndangeredHuman said:


> Besides, if you do decide to buy huge pieces like this, get them from giftsforgeeks.com, at 25% discount.


Can't say anything about giftsforgeeks.com, but when I ordered one of the Apoc bundles from my friendly online 20% off retailer, they said they were selling them at the GW prices on the web site, since the % off was already included in the posted price. YMMV of course.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

I want the Tyranid Assault brood box again... *Sob*


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

I bought the Assault brood box about a month ago - checks GW website - oh, they're not listed any more. I'm sure that they've gone off the websiteand come back again before though...


----------

